# lets see those homemade sonar/ flasher bags



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

looking to put together a home made case for my X67C I have had laying around, i have the transducer and battery. just looking for some ideas for a carrying bag/ case.


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

me too. gonna weld up some alum at work this week for the 597ci


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Not exactly homemade but I've found a plastic ammo style box to work quite well.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I cut out the side of a 5 gal bucket for my 67c. Used another bucket bottom for storage just above the unit.

Harry


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Burksee said:


> Not exactly homemade but I've found a plastic ammo style box to work quite well.


Hey Burksee. I have that same flasher. Older than dirt but still works..


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Burksee said:


> Not exactly homemade but I've found a plastic ammo style box to work quite well.


Boy does that bring back memories we soldered wires to the battery board and clipped 'em to an lead-acid motorcycle/lawn tractor battery back in the 70's. The lantern style batteries wouldn't last long in the cold. Used 'em to fish perch in 20-35 fow and deep water gills on a local lake. Lugged that green box and heavy battery over quite a few miles of ice back then. 

Still got the old green box on a self in the garage still worked last time I hooked a battery to it about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Are you insinuating I should be looking at an upgrade? :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

As much as I get out these days it does me fine, shows the bottom and most of what comes between it and the hole.


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm going to explore the bucket idea a little more. maybe one of those square buckets with some storage added to the top and the flasher in the bottom with the side cut out or possibly a hinged door.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Camera flasher combo. The bucket handle matches top of the vex. Can remove vex right off the top of camera to hole hop without cam


----------



## Steellord (Sep 24, 2006)

My brother in law made this for me to mount my fishfinder on for use the ice. It fits in a 5 gal bucket as well.

















http://www.michigan-sportsman.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

how does that motorcycle battery hold up


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

I use this harbor freight bag to carry not only my homemade FF unit but also volt tester, charger, manuals, extra transducer arm for super thick ice, and extra hardware incase a wire or clip breaks. I also cut a slot on both sides of the bag if i needed to leave the FF in the bag while in use so i could hang the arm out but i have never found the need to do so yet. good luck


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey George, that set up looks great! How about a pic or two of it all in the bag and maybe one of it set up in bag?


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

ok burksee you just had to ask didn't ya lol, i do not have one but will snap a picture later this evening and post it.


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

still working on mine. need to add rod holders and make a transducer level thing. anyone have ideas on that


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Hey George, that set up looks great! How about a pic or two of it all in the bag and maybe one of it set up in bag?


sorry for the poor quality took them after a couple wheated libations


----------

